

Postmortem on yesterday's joke site, 4000 unique visitors in 18 hours - ianterrell
http://ianterrell.com/post/4633273692/what-ive-learned-from-blankdd-com

======
ChrisArchitect
good post with insights on the site traffic etc..appreciated the rails/heroku
discussion. What is with the hacker submissions tho!? submitting drop table
lines etc...geez ppl....whyyy

~~~
ianterrell
Everyone's gotta get their lulz somehow. :)

